# Can you take out several An Post National Solidarity Bonds?



## Cailte (22 Jun 2012)

Is it possible to take out several 10 year bonds, one every two years, and have several maturing at different times in one's life? An example would be someone putting away 20k in one, and then two years later, putting another 20k in another one and so on, with them all then maturing at 10 years, 12 years, 14 years etc? Does An  Post allow you to do this? I know there is a limit of €250,000, which is fine, just I was thinking of possibly setting up a number of bonds over the next decade and I am not sure if you can only set up one bond or if you can purchase several bonds.


----------



## The Ghoul (22 Jun 2012)

Well you can purchase as many as of the 3 year savings bonds and 5.5 year savings certs as you want up to the relevant limits. I have lots of bonds and certs, some are only 200 quid, others are large 5 figure sums.

I presume that this also applies to the 4 year and 10 year solidarity bonds.


----------



## askU (7 Nov 2012)

_*If I already have a 10 year National Solidarity Bond can I also purchase the new 4 year bond?

* Yes, you can purchase either the new 4 year Bond or may also purchase additional 10 year Bonds – subject to the maximum limit. If you have your personalised National Solidarity Bond card (see picture on page 8), then you have already completed all of the required forms and supplied all of the necessary supporting documentation.

There is no need to complete a further application form – simply present yourself at a post office with your National Solidarity Bond card. 
Alternatively you may enter just your card number and payment details on the National Solidarity Bond Application Form, sign it and mail FREEPOST to State Savings, GPO, Dublin 1 (no stamp required).
_
See here:
http://www.anpost.ie/NR/rdonlyres/5...049A9D/0/AnPostNationalSolidarityBondFAQs.pdf


----------



## theresa1 (2 Dec 2012)

If I went for a 10 year bond rather than the 5.5 year savings certificate apart from the obvious extra 4.5 years by how much further could the dirt rate rise above 30% before it would not make it favourable i.e. the 10 year bond. the net aer is 3.93% v 3.53% but if the dirt goes up -who know's?


----------



## The Ghoul (2 Dec 2012)

The returns on the 10 year Solidarity Bond are relatively unaffected by DIRT increases *if you leave the money invested for the full term. *

DIRT of 30% - 47% net return
DIRT of 40% - 46% net return
DIRT of 50% - 45% net return.

By my calculations an increase from 30% to 50% would result in a change in net AER from 3.93% to around 3.8%.


----------



## theresa1 (2 Dec 2012)

Upward interest rate risk is another thing which is difficult to factor in. I got my card sent out when I bought a 4 year bond so tempted to go for a 10 year bond rather than the 5.5 cert. I suppose when I get my 1% interest every year I could use this money to purchase 3 year bond or 5.5 cert - that's if these products still exist then.


----------



## theresa1 (3 Dec 2012)

I selected to get a cheque every year with my interest - will they still have opened me a state savings account and if so could i lodge small cheques to it during the year that I would get and these would earn 1% gross and then I would get this paid out with my 1% from my bond?


----------



## theresa1 (4 Dec 2012)

In the end I went with the Savings Certificates after reading a few old newspaper articles on the 10 year bond. I already have a 4 year bond. I had my passport etc  ready to show the clerk but as I had my reference number from the 4 year bond filled out on the application form he said it was fine no need for documents.


----------



## The Ghoul (4 Dec 2012)

FWIW I bought the 3 year Savings Bonds first, then bought the 5.5 year Savings Certs and now I've moved onto the 4 year Solidarity Bond. So that will give you an idea what my preference is.

There is a generous limit of 250k for the 4 year Solidarity Bond, I won't be reaching this limit anytime soon!


----------



## theresa1 (4 Dec 2012)

I started with the 4 year bond first, because I had a cheque worth over the max. €120,000. I just put €85,000 aprox into a savings cert and have another €24,000 which I might chance on a ten year bond or just get another savings cert or 3 year bond. Might just see how the budget goes first on Wednesday. Another not very promoted option is the 6 year Instalment Savings.


----------



## theresa1 (6 Dec 2012)

Of all the options 3,4,5.5,6 and 10 year and taking into consideration the new dirt rate next year of 33% and possibly getting hit with PRSI but nobody know's yet how this will operate what would you go with?

At the moment I think I'll go with the 5.5 savings certificates because No DIRT and a good rate?


----------



## oldtimer (6 Dec 2012)

theresa1 said:


> Of all the options 3,4,5.5,6 and 10 year and taking into consideration the new dirt rate next year of 33% and possibly getting hit with PRSI but nobody know's yet how this will operate what would you go with?
> 
> At the moment I think I'll go with the 5.5 savings certificates because No DIRT and a good rate?


It would be a personal choice. The bottom line on all these State products is to leave the money there until maturity date. The product with the longer life obviously has the greater return. However, one must always bear in mind the consequences should one need to withdraw before maturity. For example, saving certificates pay interest half-yearly. Saving bonds pay interest yearly. Interest on solidarity bonds is pathetic if withdrawal early is necessary. Yes, like you, I tend to favour saving certificates. After 3 years the difference between bonds and certs isn't much, interest is added every 6 months and the 5.5 year term is viewed as middle of the road. For me anyway, with a name like Oldtimer ten years might be pushing it a bit far.


----------



## theresa1 (6 Dec 2012)

Ah gosh oldtimer don't say things like that but yes with DIRT going up which you partly pay with the 4 and 10 year bonds and then the unknown PRSI effect on the horizon it might be best to reach maximum with the 5.5 certs before even thinking about the 10 year bond.


----------



## theresa1 (19 Dec 2012)

Due to the recent rate change i am moving to taking the decision of putting my last few thousand that i would have put into the 5 year cert (old 5.5) into a 10 year bond in an attempt to make up any loss with not getting the money into the old 5.5 cert at 3.53% AER.


----------

